# Help in NH



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

I broke the A frame in my plow yesterday.Having a welder look at it this morning but I'm not overly optimistic.I'm looking for someone to help with my driveways tonite. I have about 35 drives in Auburn and Derry...pretty tight route...I can make make it worth your while.Thanks.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Go on www.craigslist.org and click on NH. goto autoparts then and then type plow under the search function in autoparts. 
There are a couple of A frames and also complete blade assy for $100 or so. I saw them this morning. Might be your best bet.
Im in Hudson NH but am already covering for a friend that went to la for the week.


----------



## red2500 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Where did it break?*

My guess would be it failed at the front pivot. I fix this in about an hour, and to prevent it from happening again I would suggest wrapping around the front pivot with piece of 1/4 inch plate to connect both arms and fully weld. In fact we have a fleet of 12 plows and every one has been fixed or modified with the fix. A good welder should be able to do this cheaply if you do the dis assembly. Sorry if I assumed that you have an older Minute Mount that was a guess also.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Phantom Phil;473597 said:


> I broke the A frame in my plow yesterday.Having a welder look at it this morning but I'm not overly optimistic.I'm looking for someone to help with my driveways tonite. I have about 35 drives in Auburn and Derry...pretty tight route...I can make make it worth your while.Thanks.


sorry. your about two hours drive from me one way. i dont think i could find the time and not knowing the drives it would take a while. i will check back on this thread tomorrow when my stuff is done and if you havent found a solution maybe i can help. im thinking your customers would be pretty upset with that level of service though.


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I found somebody,(craigslist strikes again!) Thanks bribrius, you're right, by tomorrow i'd be in deep trouble. I do appreciate the offer, thanks again!


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

If it comes down to it then as long as I can get mine done first I could always do yours after if need be next time. Just let me know as I am about 20 min or so from Derry


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

I didnt see this message until today but next time just email me at [email protected] My route is in Chester/Derry area and I can help out if needed.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

streetfrog;478570 said:


> If it comes down to it then as long as I can get mine done first I could always do yours after if need be next time. Just let me know as I am about 20 min or so from Derry


way to work together.


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

Absolutely, thanks guys!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Nashua to Derry is a little bit of a hike for me, but some of the storms work out pretty well to allow for extra work. How is your plow problem coming along?


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to drive tow truck for LBP so know the back ways into Derry etc from Hudson / Litchfield which is where I plow so like I said if you get in a jam.... Did you find that part on CL like I said? Just wondering


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

There's a welder that lives down the street from me...he's got it all rebuilt,I just got to get over there and help him reassemble the plow.Should have back together by tomorrow morning.I did notice that my angle pistons are leaking a bit (9 years old)...how would you go to to have them rebuilt? or if they're too far gone I might have to buy a couple new ones. Everybody tells me not to go to Donovan's cause they're way too expensive.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Goto Robbins Napa or Suburban and buy the rebuild kit. They are easy to do.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

streetfrog;479621 said:


> Goto Robbins Napa or Suburban and buy the rebuild kit. They are easy to do.


Someone told me that Suburban was awfully expensive for things, but I never noticed that myself. The owner is Litchfield Fire Chief Tom Schoefield -- nice guy. I'd always recommend talking to him, as he's pretty knowledgeable.

Napa got me out of a jam on the first storm, making a new hose for me. It seemed as they had a lot of various plow parts. The hose was very reasonably priced, I might add.

Don't know too much about Donovan's. I went there once during a storm a few years back, and the replacement pump with labor was pretty expensive. They were a bit more expensive for a new Fisher installed, and they weren't accepting credit card for that (2 reasons I didn't use them). I definitely recommend EW Sleeper in Concord (obviously not convenient to many of you) for sales, service, and parts.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I always hear everyone recommending Donovan's, never heard a bad thing about them, so they must do quality work.
I like Robbins, since they are open all day Saturday, and half the day Sunday. It's nice to have a full auto parts store that's open on Sunday!


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I know Tommy and have since I was a kid at suburban so I get a pretty good deal. He is a lil expensive but he usually has it within an hour so worth the extra. Let me know as I should be able to get a better price than most with Tommy. You can email me or just give a ring. 660-1629


----------

